# Uniforms



## kecpercussion (Aug 22, 2009)

What company, in your opinion, has the nicest looking uniforms?


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 22, 2009)

Life Line Medical Transport(Ventura), Gold Coast Ambulance(Oxnard), AMR, Oxnard Fire, Santa Paula Fire, Ventura County Fire, and Fillmore Fire.

Any company or FD in Ventura County, to be more vague.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 22, 2009)

Yea i work in Riverside, some of the best lookin uniforms i've seen


----------



## kittaypie (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm not a big fan of the AMR uniforms in LA county. we wear light blue shirts and dark blue pants. i really like AMR ventura though, they have dark blue shirts and pants. it looks a lot better.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 23, 2009)

Im at AMR in riverside


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, LA County's are kinda weird looking.  Riverside's are the same.  At least San Bernardino gets to wear the polos.


----------



## atropine (Aug 23, 2009)

LAFD has the best looking uniforms


----------



## piranah (Aug 26, 2009)

my company uses charcoal grey pants and white shirts button up...i think it looks very professional


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 26, 2009)

Since I am in Indiana, I have no clue what the uniforms in CA look like.  Likewise, you have no idea what uniforms around here look like.  Wouldn't it make more sense to also describe what the uniform looks like?

Personally, as long as the uniform is neat, clean, and well taken care of, I don't really care what it looks like.  The only exception to that is I HATE white shirts for EMS.  They are impossible to keep neat and clean.  I have worked for a couple different services that used white shirts, and I never understood it.  There are so many other colors to choose from.  Why not gray?


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 26, 2009)

What Epi said.  I had a non-EMS job once where I had to wear white shirts 99% of the time and it was impossible to keep it clean.  I'll vote for blue or gray anyway.

The service I'm going to work for wears light blue shirts and navy pants.  Kindda stinks because I had to buy black pants for clinicals... so yeah. LOL  But, it'll be alright.  Found some great deals and I'm going to take advantage.

Personally I think any agency that uses the gray shirt, black pants model looks really good.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 26, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> What Epi said.  I had a non-EMS job once where I had to wear white shirts 99% of the time and it was impossible to keep it clean.  I'll vote for blue or gray anyway.



I agree on the white shirts.  We have two services around my area that uses the White shirts.  I understand they look professional (They really do) but MERCY would I have issues keeping those bad-boys clean. 

We were Polos, Dark Blue and Burgundy (alternate colors daily) and I hate them. They are sooooo freakin hot during the summer.  But on the flip side, I don't think we'd be taken serious in blue-jeans and a t-shirt


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 26, 2009)

FDNY EMS has a great uniform... and they have the option to either wear the long sleeve buttoned up, short sleeve button up, polo, or fleece.... looks good.

hey so do most EMS CO.s give you the option to wear long sleeves? like AMR southwest, rural metro ETC....


----------



## marineman (Aug 26, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Since I am in Indiana, I have no clue what the uniforms in CA look like.  Likewise, you have no idea what uniforms around here look like.  Wouldn't it make more sense to also describe what the uniform looks like?
> 
> Personally, as long as the uniform is neat, clean, and well taken care of, I don't really care what it looks like.  The only exception to that is I HATE white shirts for EMS.  They are impossible to keep neat and clean.  I have worked for a couple different services that used white shirts, and I never understood it.  There are so many other colors to choose from.  Why not gray?



That's kind of the point of wearing white, they're tough to keep clean and people know that, if you walk in with a clean white shirt it means you take the extra step to keep it clean and neat. It tells your patient that you will do a neat and professional job. We have the white uniform shirts and I actually like it, take it off at the station while you're eating your spaghetti and meatballs and you'll be fine. I cringe knowing that people would rather have a different color so they can skimp on being neat and clean because things don't show up as well.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 26, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> hey so do most EMS CO.s give you the option to wear long sleeves? like AMR southwest, rural metro ETC....



Yes, AMR allows long sleeves.  You have to if you have visible tattoos on your arm (aka, if they're not on your shoulder, covered by the short sleeves).  I haven't seen anyone who doesn't have tattoos opt to wear the long sleeves, at least here.


----------



## Scout (Aug 26, 2009)

A picture paints a 1000 words


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> That's kind of the point of wearing white, they're tough to keep clean and people know that, if you walk in with a clean white shirt it means you take the extra step to keep it clean and neat. It tells your patient that you will do a neat and professional job. We have the white uniform shirts and I actually like it, take it off at the station while you're eating your spaghetti and meatballs and you'll be fine. I cringe knowing that people would rather have a different color so they can skimp on being neat and clean because things don't show up as well.



I don't  know many patients who would put that much thought into it.  I doubt they care what color your shirt is as long as you're able to take care of them.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 26, 2009)

Blue flight suit


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 26, 2009)

i think the white shirts looks horrible too... the navy has always had a problem with our working white uniform (white shirt, and white pants) it was just to hard to keep up, and didnt look good either. so they changed the working uniform to a color uniform (black pants, and khaki shirt) which looks MUCH better... and even if one sailor is a shiit bag he will still look ALOT better in the new uniform than if he was wearing the whites... good call on the navy... i think EMS is moving towards the same thing... i think the EMS uniform should resemble the fire depts (usually blue shirt/polo, with blue pants)


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 26, 2009)

marineman said:


> That's kind of the point of wearing white, they're tough to keep clean and people know that, if you walk in with a clean white shirt it means you take the extra step to keep it clean and neat. It tells your patient that you will do a neat and professional job. We have the white uniform shirts and I actually like it, take it off at the station while you're eating your spaghetti and meatballs and you'll be fine. I cringe knowing that people would rather have a different color so they can skimp on being neat and clean because things don't show up as well.



Actually, since I am a civilian employee for the FD these days, I no longer work someplace that has white shirts.  I have class B's, t-shirts, polo shirts, sweatshirts, and rubins (sp?) now.  Honestly, as long as my shirt is neat, clean, not wrinkled, etc. I believe I look just as professional as when I worked for services that had white shirts.  The color of the shirt isn't important, in my opinion.  It is the condition of the shirt that ultimately matters.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 26, 2009)

true.... but white shirts are MUCH harder to keep up than say a blue or black shirt. its not just spaghetti and food you have to worry about... its the little things like rubbing up against a dirty wall in a PTs home... or sitting in a dirty chair... i had it all the time when i had to wear my whites.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 26, 2009)

We wear tan button-down shirts with black BDUs.  For underneath the tan shirt, we have the option of a black T-shirt or a tan company t-shirt.  For the cooler months, the company also supplies black gloves, tan hats, black job shirts with red lettering, and red and black coats.

True story: when we transitioned from hospital-based chase truck to private service, they were trying to choose our colors and one of the medics jokingly said "How about black and tan?" (after the beer).  Somebody liked the idea...


----------



## Jinx (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone got any pics of any of these uniforms? Would be great to see some


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't like white because of stains. All dark blue gets you confused with cops, while that or black means you blend in at night on the side of the highway if you aren't wearing a vest. I also think t-shirts look really unprofessional. Beyond that, no real preferences.


----------



## JB42 (Aug 28, 2009)

Putting this picture up pains me....:blush:

At my old FT service we had light blue button ups and black BDUs with the company logo on one of the pocket flaps.

Long sleeve button in the winter with a faux turtle neck under it with company initials on it, short in summer with a couple of weeks a year as your choice. The button up is not required after a certain time at night (can't remember exact time) until 7am as it wastes time when getting up from bed. Company t-shirts were usually worn at night. Windbreakers, reubens, and vests were buy them if you want them and had a company logo embroidered on them. You still needed a button down regardless of it you wore one of the "extra" uniform pieces.


Edit: Oh, and Paramedics had gold brass and supervisors wore white button downs.


----------

